# Moving to USA



## Shynemode (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi guys my wife was just granted her spouse visa to come to the US I was curious does anyone know what the process of getting a Social Security card as my wife would like to work as soon as possible. They gave her a white envelope that was sealed and was curious to know is there anything important inside.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Go to the SSA with this form 10 dy after arrival
https://www.socialsecurity.gov/online/ss-5.pdf

the envelope hold all the info ..DO NOT OPEN


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It is not important - just everything she needs at point of entry to get her Green Card stamped into her passport. DO NOT OPEN IT!!! 
As Davis posted - generally ten-14 days after entering the US she can visit the Social Security Office. Out of experience - bring a book and time and all your original documents.


----------

